# PAID TIPS VERIFIED BY MYBIGPARTNER



## bet_destruction (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all.I want to share with you my free tips.I will post here one tips a day but 
there are more tips everyday one my site.
Also I have a paid service that is verified by MyBigPartner.
Till now I have completed 5 months with a total yield of *30%.*
Who want can join me from today.


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 8, 2015)

ASIA
Al Hilal Riyadh - Foolad Khuzestan
Pick:1
Odd:1.70


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 9, 2015)

09/04/2015
South Africa»Premier League
Kaizer Chiefs - Amazulu Durban
Pick:1
Odd:1.61

08/04/2015
ASIA
Al Hilal Riyadh - Foolad Khuzestan
Pick:1
Odd:1.70
Result:2-0 WIN


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 9, 2015)

*09/04/2015
South Africa»Premier League
Kaizer Chiefs - Amazulu Durban
Pick:1
Odd:1.61
Result:1-0  Win

11/04/2015
Japan»J-League Division 2
Cerezo Osaka - Zweigen Kanazawa
Pick:1
Odd:1.63*
 
*
11/04/2015
Chile»Primera Division
Universidad Catolica - Union La Calera
Pick:1
Odd:1.65

10/04/2015
FC Den Bosch - PSV Eindhoven II
Netherlands»Eerste Divisie
Pick:1
Odd:1.88*


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 11, 2015)

10/04/2015
FC Den Bosch - PSV Eindhoven II
Netherlands»Eerste Divisie
Pick:1
Odd:1.88
Result:1-1 


13/04/2015
Australia»Victorian Premier League
Oakleigh Cannons - Northcote City
Pick:1
Odd:1.73

12/04/2015
Spain»Segunda Division B - Group 4
CF Villanovense - Lucena CF
Pick:1
Odd:1.67

12/04/2015
Chile»Primera Division
Universidad de Chile - Cobreloa
Pick:1
Odd:1.87


11/04/2015
Uruguay»Primera Division
Penarol Montevideo - Danubio
Pick:1
Odd:1.76


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 18, 2015)

LAST RESULT
*16/04/2015
Colombia»Liga Aguila
Millonarios - Alianza Petrolera
Pick:1
Odd:1.60
Result:3-1*


*15/04/2015
Germany»Oberliga Bayern Süd
TSV Bogen - TSV Schwabmünchen
Pick:1
Odd:1.57
Result:1-3*

*13/04/2015
Australia»Victorian Premier League
Oakleigh Cannons - Northcote City
Pick:1
Odd:1.73
Result:2-2 *

*12/04/2015
Spain»Segunda Division B - Group 4
CF Villanovense - Lucena CF
Pick:1
Odd:1.67
Result 3-0*

*12/04/2015
Chile»Primera Division
Universidad de Chile - Cobreloa
Pick:1
Odd:1.87
Result:4-0*


----------



## bet_destruction (Apr 18, 2015)

NEW TIPS
*19/04/2015
Costa Rica»Primera Division
Perez Zeledon - Limon
Pick:1
Odd:1.88

19/04/2015
Chile»Primera B
Deportes Concepcion - CSD Rangers
Pick:1
Odd:1.70


19/04/2015
Greece»Super League
Atromitos Athinon - PAS Giannina
Pick:1
Odd:1.79


19/04/2015
Germany»Regionalliga North
Hamburger SV II - VfR Neumünster
Pick:1
Odd:1.76

18/04/2015
France»Ligue 1
AS Monaco - Stade Rennes
Pick:1
Odd:1.71

18/04/2015
Russia»Premier League
Rubin Kazan - Ural Ekaterinburg
Pick:1
Odd:1.62*


----------

